# Cannon mountain 5/3/14



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

Just a teaser, live from the summit. Report to come later (once I'm down)...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 3, 2014)

This TR sponsored by PBR


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

Down mode....


----------



## Not Sure (May 3, 2014)

Never seen a split board close up, when it's strapped together how tight is the seam?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 3, 2014)

Whoa you fooled me


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Never seen a split board close up, when it's strapped together how tight is the seam?



Tight as Mormon prom queen.


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Whoa you fooled me



Sneaky.  But what the heck did you think I was skiing!?


----------



## JDMRoma (May 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Sneaky.  But what the heck did you think I was skiing!?



You've been known to do that in the past.........

So Im waiting here all Freaking day for the trail report with pictures and I suddenly realize why Cannonballs
not doing and update........


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

Haha!  Am I that transparent?   Gotta get the creative juices going for a TR.  working on it


----------



## JDMRoma (May 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Haha!  Am I that transparent?   Gotta get the creative juices going for a TR.  working on it



Im just trying to be funny ! Glad you got out there today.......Missing Cannon already !!


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

For the past few seasons I've ended with a skin-and-ski after the lifts closed. And I pretty much had that in mind even at the start of this season. I had really expected to get out last week but work took an unexpected turn towards the overwhelming. With warm temps and tons more obligations on the horizon I really, really wanted to get up top today. My wife has been swamped with school and work making her season come to an abrupt end in late March. So she was just as eager for some spring turns.  

She was also dead set on some R&R so dawn patrol was not on our agenda.  We slept in (6am) then puttered with our skinning gear over a pot or two of coffee.  By 9am we finally rolled out and headed into the Notch.  We spent some time on recon, checking both the tram and Peabody sides for best continues routes. We settled on parking at Zoomer and skinning up Gary's.  Several of the regulars were gearing up at the same time and place so I didn't feel too far behind the time table.  Starting on Gary's at 10:15....


Gary is your friend on the down, but his bad side comes out on the up. He lost a friend today.  But she was still smiling....



Things don't get more mellow after that.  In fact they get a little steeper. The passing clouds were letting some of the spring sun through.  Not everyone thinks that's a good thing....



We made it a little higher from there before she hit the wall.  We made some nice soft turns down Rocket with only one minor gap on the route.  

Part 2 on the way.....


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

Part 2
After a half-mountain skin&ride we hopped in the car back to Lincoln.  I didn't even take my boots off because I knew I couldn't live through the summer without at least one more top-to-bottom. So we got back to Lincoln, unloaded some gear, and I turned right back around towards the Notch.  This time I parked at Peabody and headed up Gremlin.  I hit our turn around point from earlier in the day in 1/3 the time and kept cruising.  There were lots of folks headed both up and down, and I stopped and chatted with many of them. At the downhill side of Spookie I opted to sneak around the corner and go up middle Cannon.  Coverage there was generally good except for one narrow slice of dirt/snow.  

By the time I hit the top of the Peabody chair (50min) it was raining lightly but it was warm, I was hot, and it was fine.



I had been looking at Profile the whole way up.  It is certainly the most direct route, but I've skinned it before and it's a beast. At this point in the day I wasn't up for it and chose the twists of Upper Cannon instead.  It's definitely more mileage but the grade is easier and the turns keep you interested as much on the way up as they do all season long on the way down.  The tram deck was there in no time and it made for a nice quiet place for a beer, a rest, and regroup (see OP). There were plenty of people around. I could hear every word of a conversation at the summit, could hear turns on Profile, and could hear the rhythmic shush of someone skinning up.  But nobody stopped by the tram deck and I was happy for the solitude.

After a bit I turned the split back into a board and headed down. Profile, Spookie, Gremlin.  Here's some video.  It's low qual and mostly unedited. If you want to see what conditions look like watch it, if you want TGR don't.  I'd be happy with a day or two more this year....or not.....


----------



## Not Sure (May 3, 2014)

Nice vid....I'm more depressed not making Cannon this year. One of my Coolest ski memories up there , 12yrs ago was in Boston got a late start and did'nt make it till noon. Rainy most of the way up, last 20 miles sunny and 3'' freshies. And top was solid rime. no wind ( yup )
the trees were like candles as the sun cooked off the rime, every tree had a 2' streamer rising from the top and going straight up.


----------



## dlague (May 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Part 2
> After a half-mountain skin&ride we hopped in the car back to Lincoln.  I didn't even take my boots off because I knew I couldn't live through the summer without at least one more top-to-bottom. So we got back to Lincoln, unloaded some gear, and I turned right back around towards the Notch.  This time I parked at Peabody and headed up Gremlin.  I hit our turn around point from earlier in the day in 1/3 the time and kept cruising.  There were lots of folks headed both up and down, and I stopped and chatted with many of them. At the downhill side of Spookie I opted to sneak around the corner and go up middle Cannon.  Coverage there was generally good except for one narrow slice of dirt/snow.
> 
> By the time I hit the top of the Peabody chair (50min) it was raining lightly but it was warm, I was hot, and it was fine.
> ...



Showed my wife the vid and said your are the shits and that is frighten cool!  Well I have to agree!  Glad we were able to make turns with you a couple weeks ago!  BTW we are going for the Cannon pass!  I digress again!  This has been very. Oil to read and look at!  PBR was a nice touch! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (May 4, 2014)

Great job.  Maybe next Saturday.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 4, 2014)

Nice.......Looks like Fun !! Pretty impressive you can get a top to bottom run on may 3rd !


----------



## Kleetus (May 4, 2014)

Looked like a good time. Had fun skiing with you, JDMRoma, and your wife earlier this season at Cannon and hope to repeat again next year at some point! I ended my season yesterday at Killington skiing some bumps with Savemeasammy, another AZ'er who is one heck of a bump skier. Can't say enough about how cool the people are on this site, at least the ones I've met anyways!


----------



## Abubob (May 4, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Angus (May 5, 2014)

Last 6-7 years, I've done the hike up and ski down probably 3 or 4 times right around May 1. I typically ascend/descend via zoomer or paulies and then come down profile or upper cannon. In past years, the trails that take you down to the Peabody base lodge are bare or unconnected patches of snow. There is always a discontinuation of snow coverage around paulie's extension, lower cannon, etc. Noticed too that there seems to be less snow on profile than usual - I assume all of this is combination of cooler temps but change in snow making strategy. I was going to try to get up sunday but combination of time and weather prevented.


----------



## Cannonball (May 5, 2014)

Angus said:


> Last 6-7 years, I've done the hike up and ski down probably 3 or 4 times right around May 1. I typically ascend/descend via zoomer or paulies and then come down profile or upper cannon. In past years, the trails that take you down to the Peabody base lodge are bare or unconnected patches of snow. There is always a discontinuation of snow coverage around paulie's extension, lower cannon, etc. Noticed too that there seems to be less snow on profile than usual - I assume all of this is combination of cooler temps but change in snow making strategy. I was going to try to get up sunday but combination of time and weather prevented.



Actually I felt like there was more snow on Profile than usual for this time of year. For comparison, here's a clip from May 9, 2011 at the end of the big snow season of 2010/2011.  Definitely less snow that time around. (yes I am wearing the same shirt....)


----------



## Puck it (May 5, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Actually I felt like there was more snow on Profile than usual for this time of year. For comparison, here's a clip from May 9, 2011 at the end of the big snow season of 2010/2011. Definitely less snow that time around. (yes I am wearing the same shirt....)




He has multiple boards and skis but only one shirt!


----------



## Cannonball (May 5, 2014)

Puck it said:


> He has multiple boards and skis but only one shirt!



It's a one shirt quiver.


----------



## granite (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the report, pics and video Cannonball.  Nice to see that you got up there, and also that a lot of others are up there too. See ya on the slopes some time!


----------

